# Re: [EVDL] Anyone near West Palm Beach FL?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Anyone near West Palm Beach FL?*

Lee,
Steve Clunn and Audrey are not far from West Palm Beach,
in Port St.Luce, Florida
Steve Clunn is very well known for his honesty.

www.GreenshedConversions.com
Telephone: 772-971-0533
Office: 561-352-6622

Give them a call and they might help you with this.

Regards,
* Dennis *(EVprofessor)* Miles*
*(863)944-9913* (phone noon to midnight E.S.T.)
* reply to [email protected]*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*


> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi gang,
> >
> ...


----------

